

Supercoder 2000 Keyboard - 32bit
http://www.gizmodiva.com/home_gadgets/supercoder_2000_keyboard_is_designed_for_nerds.php

======
Jollyra
Only REAL coders use the Supercoder 2000.

------
matmann2001
The "done" key is superfluous.

